# Check this case out!



## Alien Ware

This case is pretty darn awesome....

http://www.eaglebit.com/Eagle_Tech_Dragon_ATX_Mid_Tower_Gaming_Case_silver_p/eb-440-00430.htm


----------



## Vizy

looks nice


----------



## nexolus

looks ugly


----------



## WeatherMan

Doesn't look too bad to me but it _looks_ cheap


----------



## Vizy

nexolus said:


> looks ugly



lol


----------



## Kesava

looks horrible. and yes would probably be light and cheap. ewwwwwwwww


----------



## SirKenin

It's a basic $30 case inside with fancy (but extremely ugly) outside.  There's no way that case is worth even close to the asking price.  ewww.  lol


----------



## lucky7

haha it looks decent but everyone is right in saying that it is cheap. Plus It has a few 80mm fans for $120 without shipping. No thx


----------



## massahwahl

Ugh, looks fugly and as before mentiond, very cheap.


----------



## Motoxrdude

I had it. I got it for free so it's all good, but yeah, not too bad of a case. Was pretty sturdy and looked cool with some cathodes.


----------



## Vipernitrox

ugh... looks like it's all deformed...
like it's been in an oven at 200 degrees celcius


----------



## Ramodkk

It looks mediocre to me. The NZXT Apollo already looks insane (in a good way) to me, this one is just past-insane more like a Transformer, from the Decepticon side of course!


----------



## koOp

ugly, no class at all


----------



## Alien Ware

ramodkk said:


> It looks mediocre to me. The NZXT Apollo already looks insane (in a good way) to me, this one is just past-insane more like a Transformer, from the Decepticon side of course!



hahaha.....


----------



## Alien Ware

The silver version of apollo looks mediocre ...


----------



## Alien Ware

the black version of apollo looks a bit better


----------



## Alien Ware

koOp said:


> ugly, no class at all



I can show you something ugly with no class...


----------



## fortyways

OP's case belongs on an episode of Bob the Builder.


----------



## Vipernitrox

you can't argue when it comes to the looks of a case...
you can argue when it comes to the features/ build quality/ airflow.

and ehmmm why do the mention this in the specifications... i thought it was just a case.



> SATA	Yes
> PCI Express	2
> SLI Ready	Yes


----------



## Ramodkk

Alien Ware said:


> I can show you something ugly with no class...



Chill out man!


----------



## hpi

That case is actually nice.


----------



## The_Beast

Looks cheap and overdone


----------



## Campo

Nup too cheap looking for me


----------

